# Rutgers Bee-ginner's Beekeeping 3-Day Class, April 26-28, 2012



## RutgersOCPE (Feb 10, 2012)

*Rutgers Bee-ginner’s Beekeeping Course*
April 26-28, 2012 | 9am to 4pm | $175 | Hickman Hall, New Brunsiwck
Register online, by phone or fax/mail.

This two and a half-day program covers the basics of apiculture by providing comprehensive information and hands-on experience to help students start, maintain and care for a honey bee colony. From disease and mite prevention and hive management to honey production, this class will cover everything you need to know to further your hobby or get your business off the ground. The apiculture course concludes with a half day hands-on program that will include assembling hives, opening and examining colonies as well as honey tasting.

For more information:
http://www.cpe.rutgers.edu/courses/current/ae0401cb.html
Dalynn Knigge
[email protected]
(732) 932-9271 x


----------



## TxFirefighter (Dec 14, 2010)

1 post would have sufficed


----------

